# Full custom interior on a B14?



## billablong818 (Dec 31, 2003)

I've been looking and looking around at various sites and forums trying to find some B14 bodystyle Nissans with full cusom interiors and so far haven't seen a single one... Right now I have a 97 sentra gxe and plan to trade it in for a 95-98 200sx, but I hate the stock b14 interior and have been looking around for ideas on what could be done. I'm actually very surprised I haven't found anything, I've seen great custom exterior jobs on these cars, with a lot of money put into them, it would just make sense to do a nice interior.. I am very new to the scene, so maybe I'm missing something, but so far my "ideal" for an interior would be something like this done on a 00 civic si:










I'd really appreciate if someone could tell me who has something similar done on their B14 for some inspiration or a shop in Southern Cali that take up a job like this on a Sentra. Thanks a lot and I'm really glad I found this forum


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

the only thing in that pic you might need help with, is the mounting of the lcd in the drivers side a/c vent. other than that, pretty much a do-it-yourself jobber. all that vinal dye will take a while though, and a hole saw should work fine for the gauges in the dash, just do it on the inside, incase the drill skips, and you mess up the part you see


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice interior on that civic, but for all that work you'd think he'd get a different steering wheel 

Good luck on your project, I for one dont really appreciate custom interiors like the one pictured above... too flashy all colorful like that. I plan on eventually doing a full black interior, with black leather heated seats, black leather steering wheel, black carpet and ceiling and painting all the trim black. It should turn out good . again goodluck!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This interior belongs to a friend of mine:










The rear seat was redone as well, in matching blue and black Alcantara, and the B15-style SE-R logo was embroidered into the headrests.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

black interior is so beautiful.
that looks pretty good samo! is that jasons 200sx se? the page never has any pics on NWNismo and hes the only other b-14 besides mike and sean and jamie


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope. Belongs to a friend named Chris, who isn't a member of NW Nismo. It's a '97 200SX SE-R, and a very pretty one at that:










Jason's interior is pretty stripped - I guess that's custom too  .


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice!!! good choice in bodykit too. wish my car was that far along!


----------



## billablong818 (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks for the quick replies, guys! i agree, the stock wheel does look ridicilous with all that interior work done 

slayer2003, how exactly does the vinyl dye work? The reason why I love this interior over all the other colored ones I've seen is because the other ones look painted and these look just like the quality leather seats. Are the dash pieces on the civic custom made ones or were the existing ones redone?

I don't neccesarily wanna go with a flashy color scheme, just a quality material. The stock interior looks like, well, the cheap plastic it is. The black vinyl scheme sounds great


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Any suggestions on what type of dye to get? I plan on dying my entire interior black around spring (don't want to dye it in the winter because it mite not dry correctly in the cold). I currently have the grey interior.. but if i were to dye my steering wheel black, too .. would that stuff rub off? Also.. is there anything that can dye the plastic parts black, too?

Or am i crazy and i should just leave it all grey ....................


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you're not crazy at all. the grey is ugly. i've been wanting to paint my interior for awhile, but this dye stuff sounds like a good idea. i want to know more about it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

dont really know how the vinal dye works, never used it, but i imagine just stri out all the parts to be painted, clean all the armor-all n stuff off with rubbing alcohol, and spray it on in even coats. the stuff comes in spray cans, and can be picked up at most import car mod places.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

really? sweet. i may have to mess up my fake leather, errr. i mean give it a try . tomorrow im planning on takin out the center console and fiberglassing a whole new piece. im gonna have the ractive shift boot ring built into it, get rid of that storage thing and maybe mold (well, set in there) a small screen in its place. maybe have some cupholders off to the side. wish me luck!

on a side note, im thinking of just gluing that fuckin pullout cupholder in there so it can never harm my cd player again. tonight a small cup was in there and when i shut my car off, my cd player flipped around and got stuck on it, forcing me to pull the cup that was wedged in there out and having the lid fly off, spill all over my shift boot, ring, floor mat, console, arrgghhhh. thank god it didn't mess my cd player up though (its the kenwood kind that flips around fully to hide itself)
[/rant]


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
you need to stop drinking and driving.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i know. i'd like to lay down the no food or drinks in the car rule but it'd never work.


----------

